# "IRL furry" potential problems



## bearetic (Jan 17, 2009)

If we were IRL furries, wouldn't a tail be painful and awkward? It seems like it would be too easy to sit on it wrong. Would you be able to lay on your back? What about hitting people with it? I'm guessing we'd get the hang of it, but I don't think I'd want one.

What other problems can you think of?


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jan 17, 2009)

Having sex in public would start uproars amongst the more conservative humie folk.  In fact, walking around stark naked with your junk hanging around might cause you some problems with people who don't want *TWO FEET OF CAT-COCK *all up in their business.

Tails would be no more painful or awkward than having arms or legs.  You don't sit on your arms unconsciously, nor do you lie or roll over on your limbs.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 17, 2009)

Cats don't have two foot long peckers...

Actually, I've had my arms go numb, and just recently woke up with a numb leg, by sleeping on them wrong.  So, yes, I don't think a tail would be any more difficult to deal with than an arm or a leg, not to mention that animals seem to get along with them just fine.


----------



## Moka (Jan 17, 2009)

Fleas.

Washing your paws after using the bathroom would be more time consuming. It would be a pain to get the soap out of your fur, not to mention your fur clogging the drain!

The whole "no shirt, no shoes, no service" policy at restaurants would make it hard to get a meal.

Speaking of which, finding any clothes that fit might be tricky.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jan 17, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> Cats don't have two foot long peckers...



Gideon Hoss would like a word with you


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 17, 2009)

the only problem i can think of ... is the potential attacks againt us ...


----------



## Monoth (Jan 17, 2009)

Keeping fur clean. Everyone would need to have MUCH better hygiene. XD


----------



## bearetic (Jan 17, 2009)

â–ºSparky Lucarioâ—„â„¢ said:


> the only problem i can think of ... is the potential attacks againt us ...


 
 *sigh* I tire of this. I _don't_ think it would be as widespread as people think, at least not in a good amount of the civilized world, especially if it were a widespread occurrence.

But I *don't* want this to become another "if you turned furry" thread.

 That aside, 



Moka said:


> The whole "no shirt, no shoes, no service" policy at restaurants would make it hard to get a meal.
> 
> Speaking of which, finding any clothes that fit might be tricky.



Wear something minimal. Problem solved. Clothes would be made.


Otherwise, good points ITT, except for that cat cock thing...


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 17, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Gideon Hoss would like a word with you



Gideon Hoss obviously never lived with cats...

*By the way, who is Gideon Hoss?*


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jan 17, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> Gideon Hoss obviously never lived with cats...
> 
> *By the way, who is Gideon Hoss?*



http://www.furaffinity.net/user/gideon/


----------



## mattprower08 (Jan 17, 2009)

I s'pose i could get used to having a tail, but as what's been mentioned, there's the sort of problem about accidentally hitting people with it XD. It could be kinda funny, now that i think about it


----------



## Seas (Jan 17, 2009)

mattprower08 said:


> I s'pose i could get used to having a tail, but as what's been mentioned, there's the sort of problem about accidentally hitting people with it XD. It could be kinda funny, now that i think about it



Tails are controlled, feeling limbs too.

You don't accidentally hit people with your arms/legs, do you? ;P


----------



## mattprower08 (Jan 17, 2009)

*shrugs* my bad ^^; you do have a point in saying that


----------



## Chanticleer (Jan 17, 2009)

Honestly, I don't think the tail would be too much of a problem as far as sitting on it goes, I'm sitting on my leg right now and it's doing just fine.

As a computer tech, the real problem that I have with all of this is that the fur would lead to a lot of static when working with electronics.


----------



## Quiet269 (Jan 17, 2009)

Cats are like... the least endowed species ever... Where'd you get two feet?

You'd probably have 2-4 inches


----------



## Billy-Rex (Jan 17, 2009)

D'oh! would be a problem for me too. 
Would also be nice at FD for me, going into a burning building. "Does it smell here like burnt hairs?.... OH MY GOD! I am burning!" lol


----------



## haynari (Jan 17, 2009)

washing your tail especially for me would take like an entire bottle of shampoo if it was very fluffy.


----------



## talakestreal (Jan 17, 2009)

Considering the length of my fursona's tails, it would be incredibly difficult for me. As I jokingly told someone yesturday, I'd pretty much have to tie them in a bow around my waist, to keep them from getting me into trouble. 

Hygiene issues would be a pain.  I hate the smell of wet fur already, I'd hate it even more if it was me.

Which leads me to another issue. Heightened sense of smell.  If one was a furry, it would be quite...interesting...to say the least.  I'm already one of those folks who sniff people, if I had the nose of an animal, gah, it'd be the most distracting thing in the world!


----------



## WarTheifX (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, the growing urge to maul people may become even stronger.

The tail I could live with. But the fleas, they're murder.


----------



## haynari (Jan 17, 2009)

wearing headphones. earbuds maybe not so much but the ones that are specifically designed for human ears would be so freakin hard. i can't beleive that i didn't think of that before.


----------



## EmoWolf (Jan 17, 2009)

a tail would be like any other limb; I sleep on my arm just fine.
But fur, eww, that would be something I would have to work on.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 17, 2009)

1:  Objects meant for human use being used by Furries.  People tend to ignore this issue.  Like problems that may start when trying to drive a car (Depending on how the leg is structured to how big the tail is to other things, this could range from 'uncomfortable' to 'nigh impossible').

2:  Showering / baths.  There's the issue of not only how much shampoo and conditioner would be needed, but also keeping the fur from clogging anything and drying oneself off.  Scalies should be able to avoid this issue, seeing as often times they have no more 'hair' / fur than the next human (actually, usually less it would seem).

3:  As mentioned earlier, all the furries with extremely long genitalia would come into a couple problems.  Like how they would support it with enough blood using only one heart, or walk around with it safely.

4:  Overheating.  If Furries can sweat, they'll have to shower much more often - see #2.  If they can't (like an animal), then they'll have to resort to panting - something that overall isn't that effective for removing excess heat.  Furries wouldn't be able to withstand certain environments.  The opposite (too cold) holds true for some scalies, who may be Cold Blooded.

5:  Though not so much a problem, MOST ANIMAL TAILS AREN'T PREHENSILE!  Many furries are not going to be able to use their tail as much and in as many ways as they think they will.  This could lead to some minor injuries / mistakes early on.

6:  Allergies.  Furries are going to play merry hell with them.  Again, Scalies seem to be oddly better off here.

7:  Diseases.  We have no idea if Furries will carry over immunities, or bring with them their own diseases.  For all we know a week after they appear, everyone (Scaly, Human, and Furry alike) will be dying from super diseases passed on by the other.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 17, 2009)

> If they can't (like an animal), then they'll have to resort to panting - something that overall isn't that effective for removing excess heat


Or licking themselves, like what cats do.  Which would have its own set of problems.  Although you should keep in mind things like desert rabbits or coyotes as well, which dissipate a lot of heat through their large ears.  Really, it would depend on the animal.


> 6: Allergies. Furries are going to play merry hell with them. Again, Scalies seem to be oddly better off here.
> 
> 7: Diseases. We have no idea if Furries will carry over immunities, or bring with them their own diseases. For all we know a week after they appear, everyone (Scaly, Human, and Furry alike) will be dying from super diseases passed on by the other.


Don't know where you're pulling that from.  I'd call it mere guesswork, since it would be difficult to tell just how big a genetic difference there would be between regular humans and anthro-animals.  If you're allergic to cats and you became a cat, would you still be allergic to cats?  It's a weird question to ask.



> Showering / baths.


I get the feeling most would simply not do it very often.  Maybe once every other month, or something.  I mean, as long as you don't roll around in shit or bird guts (like what dogs often do), it would take a while for a person to get dirty enough to need cleaning.  Humans excrete a urine-based coolant all over their bodies, so it's obvious why we need to shower all the time.  But dogs, cats, rabbits, lizards?  Not so much, I don't think.  Plus, the sense of smell would be totally different, so certain odors that seem harsh to humans might be pleasant to something else.
But for that rare bath, it'd probably be easier to go back to the medieval ways of filling a big bucket full of hot water, taking a bath, and then dumping it out back when you're finished.  Drains would be a big problem, yes, so why not just avoid them?
Also, a related note, most species wouldn't be allowed into swimming pools.
Edit: Also, what about things like ducks or Labradors, that have feathers/fur that's essentially hydrophobic?  COULD they bathe?



> Having sex in public would start uproars amongst the more conservative humie folk. In fact, walking around stark naked with your junk hanging around might cause you some problems with people who don't want TWO FEET OF CAT-COCK all up in their business.


Somebody has been looking at too much porn lately.  Although you do have a point, if we're talking about 'furry' in that sense.  But that's a whole discussion in itself... transferring some of those fetishes to real life.  Egads.  I'll let someone else think about that.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jan 17, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Somebody has been looking at too much porn lately.  Although you do have a point, if we're talking about 'furry' in that sense.  But that's a whole discussion in itself... transferring some of those fetishes to real life.  Egads.  I'll let someone else think about that.



Invest in Dupont, Gore-Tex, and other weatherproofing after furries become real.  You'll need that with all the spooge and pussyjuice flying everywhere.


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 17, 2009)

i think having a tail and beating people with it and then using as an excuse "it has a mind of its own." that would be kinda fun cause i wouldnt have to go to the pricipals office if i took out some ass who is teasing me.  the only problem is the sitting thing it might get uncomfortable espcialy in class because of the feet being on it from the person sitting behind you.


----------



## haynari (Jan 17, 2009)

Kvasir said:


> i think having a tail and beating people with it and then using as an excuse "it has a mind of its own." that would be kinda fun cause i wouldnt have to go to the pricipals office if i took out some ass who is teasing me.  the only problem is the sitting thing it might get uncomfortable espcialy in class because of the feet being on it from the person sitting behind you.


 
I would just sit in the back row so nobody could easily step on it and so it could flow out the back of my chair. I already do this when i wear my tail. you would need every chair to have some kind of hole in the back to fit the tail through. I HAVE VERY FEW OF THESE AT MY HOUSE SO THAT IS A PROBLEM FOR WHEN I WAER IT AROUND THE HOUSE. sry bout caps i bumped it.


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 17, 2009)

i would sit in the back but my last name starts with an M. so in the seating arangements i am in the middle of the classroom, not to mention it sucks there.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 17, 2009)

neh, dont care, only seeing it gonna end up how the Bloody Roar story line has it, heck we will end up being heavily inhibited to make us "safe" around others.


----------



## haynari (Jan 17, 2009)

we would also need to protect ourselves from fur haters.


----------



## Seas (Jan 17, 2009)

Kvasir said:


> i would sit in the back but my last name starts with an M. so in the seating arangements i am in the middle of the classroom, not to mention it sucks there.



You guys are arranged alphabetically? That's lame : |
When I was at school, seating arrangements were entirely individual matter, meaning first-come-first-served/free-for-all territory capture for each classroom 

For a more on-topic matter: there would probably be problems with wearing boots.
Although, depending on environment and animal, those might not be necessary at all.


----------



## Crossfire21 (Jan 17, 2009)

Attaman said:


> 1: Objects meant for human use being used by Furries. People tend to ignore this issue. Like problems that may start when trying to drive a car (Depending on how the leg is structured to how big the tail is to other things, this could range from 'uncomfortable' to 'nigh impossible').
> 
> 2: Showering / baths. There's the issue of not only how much shampoo and conditioner would be needed, but also keeping the fur from clogging anything and drying oneself off. Scalies should be able to avoid this issue, seeing as often times they have no more 'hair' / fur than the next human (actually, usually less it would seem).
> 
> ...




I would not care, just have to adapt.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 17, 2009)

I think one of the biggest problems is going to be suicide when all the fat/muscle/baby furs realize they can't be what they want to be, BAWWWW and off themselves.

And the world will be a better place.


----------



## Arcane hollow (Jan 17, 2009)

Attaman said:


> 1:  Objects meant for human use being used by Furries.  People tend to ignore this issue.  Like problems that may start when trying to drive a car (Depending on how the leg is structured to how big the tail is to other things, this could range from 'uncomfortable' to 'nigh impossible').
> 
> 2:  Showering / baths.  There's the issue of not only how much shampoo and conditioner would be needed, but also keeping the fur from clogging anything and drying oneself off.  Scalies should be able to avoid this issue, seeing as often times they have no more 'hair' / fur than the next human (actually, usually less it would seem).
> 
> ...



You have a point Scales would be better off in most cases....though if they where cold blooded....those that live in a cold area's...(like me) Would be screwed over.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 17, 2009)

How about language and communication?

The lack of lips on most anthropomorphic animals could hinder their ability to pronounce words. Their different anatomy could also change how they communicate via body language. Social behavior as well. Would an anthropomorphic canine have the same mannerisms as a dog or a human? A mix of both perhaps or something completely different? This seems more like it would depend where exactly this anthropomorphism came from. Was it descended from humans or animal half, created in a lab, or just an entirely alien species?


----------



## Arcane hollow (Jan 17, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> How about language and communication?
> 
> The lack of lips on most anthropomorphic animals could hinder their ability to pronounce words. Their different anatomy could also change how they communicate via body language. Social behavior as well. Would an anthropomorphic canine have the same mannerisms as a dog or a human? A mix of both perhaps or something completely different? This seems more like it would depend where exactly this anthropomorphism came from. Was it descended from humans or animal half, created in a lab, or just an entirely alien species?



Very good point, if they descended from the human half.....I think things would be easier, animal half....ugh....Body language...Would have to be learned to be interped or for them to change there own.

Created in a lab, would i think have the easyest, and yet the hardest time fitting in because of the brith...and aliens.....i'll leave that to chance.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jan 17, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> I think one of the biggest problems is going to be suicide when all the fat/muscle/baby furs realize they can't be what they want to be, BAWWWW and off themselves.
> 
> And the world will be a better place.



Well, not actually.

Musclefurs would just have to take bovine growth hormones or other steroids of the sort.

Fat furs have McDonald's at their disposal.

babyfurs....are fucked.  Fuck them.  Let them die.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 17, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Well, not actually.
> 
> Musclefurs would just have to take bovine growth hormones or other steroids of the sort.
> 
> ...



Musclefurs won't actually work out, because they're furries and thus probably lazy.

Fat furs will die from heart problems and will get depressed once they realize you can't really weigh 800 pounds and live normally and figure out they can't actually afford that much food.

No, don't fuck them. That's what they want.


----------



## Lady_zero (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, as said before, theres the fact that it's winter and I would have to hibern


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 17, 2009)

I think it would be somehow harder to smoke a cigarette without proper lips (Birds, reptiles, etc...)


----------



## Chanticleer (Jan 17, 2009)

GatodeCafe said:


> I think it would be somehow harder to smoke a cigarette without proper lips (Birds, reptiles, etc...)



Actually, that sounds like a blessing in disguise.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 17, 2009)

Chanticleer said:


> Actually, that sounds like a blessing in disguise.



No, without a cigarette, I would die.


----------



## Nikolai (Jan 17, 2009)

The tail in my case WOULD get in the way, since it's nearly as large as I am. As for grooming it, I wouldn't mind. A bushy tail is a pride and joy of mine. Typing would be a bit more awkward with more 'paw-like' hands, but possible. But bear in mind, there's also an increase in awareness, hearing, reflexes, etc. that would easily counterweight any problems.

As for clothes, it wouldn't be that hard, I'd just have to make room for my tail.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 17, 2009)

haynari said:


> we would also need to protect ourselves from fur haters.


Actually, the opposite holds more truth.  Most Fur-haters hate furries because they tend to have a persecution complex the size of the HMS Thunder Child and advocate plans only the most die hard zealouts of other groups can beat ("Kill all the humans to end Genocide!" / "Take over the world with our lack of military training and equipment army and enforce our rule with furry paws!" / etc).  Something tells me those who can't stand 'em will form lynch groups and start enforcing "Internet is serious business".


----------



## nedded (Jan 18, 2009)

Hooves. They're freaking slippery. Have you ever seen a real goat trying to make its way across a hardwood floor?


----------



## nedded (Jan 18, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> How about language and communication?
> 
> The lack of lips on most anthropomorphic animals could hinder their ability to pronounce words. Their different anatomy could also change how they communicate via body language. Social behavior as well. Would an anthropomorphic canine have the same mannerisms as a dog or a human? A mix of both perhaps or something completely different? This seems more like it would depend where exactly this anthropomorphism came from. Was it descended from humans or animal half, created in a lab, or just an entirely alien species?


Oh, and I don't think articulation would be much of a problem. Could use a bit of higher-level speech centers, but it's certainly doable. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONmhQJy1ViA


----------



## embriel (Jan 18, 2009)

LOL shedding and claws, D: fur would be all over furniture and having to file the points of claws so not to tear everything up.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jan 18, 2009)

Like some of you said already, it'll take longer and more effort to maintain your fur and people will find it harder to make friends with you. Diseases, fleas and the heat would be an issue for me, since I'd be a dog. 
But I would not mind having a tail. Chasing it would kill lots of boredom for me.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 18, 2009)

> How about language and communication?


So long as the vocal chords are about the same, I think one could find a way to form the necessary sounds for human language.  Parrots can do it, and they don't have lips.  Though for many species, letters like 'f', 'v', 'p', 'b', 'm', and such things would be really difficult to get right.  It would come down to mimicry, I would think.
I always figured it'd just turn into some kind of weird accent.  Unless, like I said, the vocal chords were different.  Then the only sounds they'd be capable of would be barks and howling and squawks and the like.


> Oh, and I don't think articulation would be much of a problem. Could use a bit of higher-level speech centers, but it's certainly doable. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONmhQJy1ViA


Those are the weirdest sounds I've ever heard out of a cat.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 18, 2009)

Only concern I have is how the rest of society will make us be able to co exist with them. At first probably a lot of inhibitors to make us be on par on them which would greatly affect us, but if by chance over time those inhibitors would be dropped when we're deemed safe to co-exist with no danger. Another thing is my girlfriend isnt a furry, so what happen to those Human-Furry relations would society prevent that from existing. Forcefully making sure no such relations happen, and if not how would that kind of relation work.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 18, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Another thing is my girlfriend isnt a furry, so what happen to those Human-Furry relations would society prevent that from existing. Forcefully making sure no such relations happen, and if not how would that kind of relation work.


 
That could be a problem, however I'm sure that it would be made permissable in the future, seeing how furries would be considered intelligent beings similar to humans. But yeah I could see it as something that wouldn't be acceptable in some peoples eyes.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 18, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> That could be a problem, however I'm sure that it would be made permissable in the future, seeing how furries would be considered intelligent beings similar to humans. But yeah I could see it as something that wouldn't be acceptable in some peoples eyes.


If you think we become our sonas, then I cant be with my Girlfriend, I am kind but wasnt built to be kind. I would have to be heavily inhibited to even safely function around her. So it comes down to forcfully seperating us thru laws or inhibitors. thats the big picture, how can we if furs become IRL, fucntion with society as a whole. Only thing I can say we have benefits that can help society, but also how will disease affect us cause were no longer like humans.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh, thanks for reminding me of another potential furry problem:

Reproduction.  Odds are a Lion Furry is going to be different from a Gazelle Furry, and that the two of them are not going to be able to have children together.  If they can, there's a decent chance of said child being sterile.

Seriously, this is going to throw a wrench in many people's plans.  Guess it's a good thing, though, since now we're not going to have to worry about people who look like an abomination by having thirteen different species in their heritage the past seven generations.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 18, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Oh, thanks for reminding me of another potential furry problem:
> 
> Reproduction.  Odds are a Lion Furry is going to be different from a Gazelle Furry, and that the two of them are not going to be able to have children together.  If they can, there's a decent chance of said child being sterile.
> 
> Seriously, this is going to throw a wrench in many people's plans.  Guess it's a good thing, though, since now we're not going to have to worry about people who look like an abomination by having thirteen different species in their heritage the past seven generations.


if we cant cross with humans, I damn sure we cant cross either with other furs. Now I know someone gonna come in and say "but we can fix that" but still the only species that could properly breed with others easily...is dragons, so if ya a dragon...go screw other furs, anything else...well your fucked till they fix it


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 18, 2009)

i gotta say it, restroom time is going to be difficult with a tail.....
but i wouldn't mind the extra balance that comes with it....
then again.......oh i don't know i am in RL right now and find thinking about having a tail but never getting one is inciting false hope (which can be bad for one's ego) ^^


----------



## Laze (Jan 18, 2009)

I can imagine Scalie skin shedding to be a rather horrid chore.

Very much a Sunday kind of activity I reckon, some people wash the car or mow the lawn or catch up on house work, Scalies may climb out of their old skin ~

Wonderful thought that.


----------



## bearetic (Jan 18, 2009)

While you may not be able to mate, you can still probably screw whoever you want.

I see a sharp rise in bestiality, though 


HERE'S something. Vision.
Dogs = black and white.
Deer = infrared.

Of course, I think most furries would want their eyeballs to be human, so this wouldn't be a problem.

And I'm also assuming everything internally would work fine, just as if it were from nature. No complications between those eyeballs and that brain.


----------



## coolkidex (Jan 18, 2009)

sure, there are side effects that suck about it, but come on! Its a freakin tail!

Just today, i was snowboarding at Wachusett MT and was at their terrain park. I was 50-50ing a rail, tried to land, clipped an edge, and fell tailbone first. (Couldn't get up for like 15 minutes) I guess that would be a bad time to have a tail.

But i think about it everyday. I WANT A TAIL!


----------



## Attaman (Jan 18, 2009)

character said:


> While you may not be able to mate, you can still probably screw whoever you want.


  Depending on the furry in question, not really.  Or at least, they couldn't screw whoever without causing serious bodily harm.



> HERE'S something. Vision.
> Dogs = black and white.
> Deer = infrared.


  Actually, from what I recall canines had limited colorblindness.  Still, this is a good thing to bring up.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jan 18, 2009)

character said:


> While you may not be able to mate, you can still probably screw whoever you want.
> 
> I see a sharp rise in bestiality, though
> 
> ...



Actually thats incorrect.  I saw a show on the National Geographic named "In the Womb:  Dogs"  Dogs actually can see shades of color, but mainly see shades of yellow and blue.  Dogs don't have the ability to see an abundance of red.  (I saw the same info about vision on another show about dogs).

It explains why most dogs eyes reflect red back at you.  And IMO, reflect red = some level of color vision.

--ALSO--
Something that wasn't brought up, what about the female or herm furs with breasts that are extremely large (bigger than Chelsea Charms big), how well could they go about their lives?


----------



## Aden (Jan 18, 2009)

From what I saw when I skimmed the thread, most people are thinking as if human civilization had continued normally until just recently, and then everyone 'popped' into a furry form. I see people complaining about shampoo, headphones, washing hands, sitting on tails, etc.

I would think that, if we had been anthros all along, we'd have a different set of social norms. Cleaning one's fur with something like shampoo every few weeks or so would probably be normal. Things like headphones, glasses, pants, instruments, cars (if they all came about, that is) would be invented to fit everyone. Sitting on one's tail wouldn't be a problem - you'd learn to be conscious of it from birth.

Shortcomings would be adapted to. We humans are getting along just fine with our crippled hearing, weak musculature, unstable leg base, and below-average eyesight. The question is pretty much irrelevant because a society of anthros may be similar to ours in the broad respects, but the little details would be so completely different as to render comparison very difficult.


----------



## Aq Bars (Jan 18, 2009)

There would almost certainly be widespread racism. (speciesism?)

And what if you had antlers? They'd get caught in door, you couldn't wear hats, fitting in a car would be problematic, and they'd just generally be awkward and cumbersome.


----------



## beyondspecies (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't want to be a furry (unless I could change my species at will), but I want to date one. We could get into a lot of trouble together...


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 19, 2009)

Aden said:


> From what I saw when I skimmed the thread, most people are thinking as if human civilization had continued normally until just recently, and then everyone 'popped' into a furry form. I see people complaining about shampoo, headphones, washing hands, sitting on tails, etc.
> 
> I would think that, if we had been anthros all along, we'd have a different set of social norms. Cleaning one's fur with something like shampoo every few weeks or so would probably be normal. Things like headphones, glasses, pants, instruments, cars (if they all came about, that is) would be invented to fit everyone. Sitting on one's tail wouldn't be a problem - you'd learn to be conscious of it from birth.
> 
> Shortcomings would be adapted to. We humans are getting along just fine with our crippled hearing, weak musculature, unstable leg base, and below-average eyesight. The question is pretty much irrelevant because a society of anthros may be similar to ours in the broad respects, but the little details would be so completely different as to render comparison very difficult.



hmmm yes but still there would have to be some sort of limitations put on us, but with your hypothesis over time those inhibitors would be dropped. LIke how there is handicap codes for buildings they would surely have the same codes for Anthros. Then we come down to the seperate fractures in this fandom. How can they exist in this society and be helpful if possible at all.


----------



## bearetic (Jan 19, 2009)

Aden said:


> From what I saw when I skimmed the thread, most people are thinking as if human civilization had continued normally until just recently, and then everyone 'popped' into a furry form. I see people complaining about shampoo, headphones, washing hands, sitting on tails, etc.



I was mainly thinking anatomy problems. I don't want to limit the scope of this thread too much, so if you think of some other perspective, go ahead.

But, like I said earlier I don't want to turn this into another "if everyone turned furry" thread. We already have enough of those.

That being said, just about anything goes ITT, if that's possible with my request :\


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 19, 2009)

Aq Bars said:


> There would almost certainly be widespread racism. (speciesism?)
> 
> *And what if you had antlers?* They'd get caught in door, you couldn't wear hats, fitting in a car would be problematic, and they'd just generally be awkward and cumbersome.



Well, I imagine we'd still have saws available, wouldn't we...?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 19, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> Well, I imagine we'd still have saws available, wouldn't we...?


It's just like that scene in that terrible music video by Fall Out Boy that I know nothing about!


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 19, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> It's just like that scene in that terrible music video by Fall Out Boy that I know nothing about!


Sugar were going Down...wut...I listen to FOB, FUCK YOU...and Shenzi if furs be IRL...I'm never leaving florida cause I cant past thru Georgia cause you would pick me out


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Jan 19, 2009)

There's only one thing I would not enjoy about being a dragon, only one thing that I think would be impractical:

Scale corrosion. /shiver

Well, and then there's the part where every piece of furniture I touch is chopped into neat little cubes. That's no fun.


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Jan 19, 2009)

the problem of having to wash your fur, you'd have to use an entire bottle of shampoo and conditioner. With having a tail I'm sure we all have that asshole of a friend that would probably tug on it every once in a while.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't like laying on my back, and the "LOLPOWERZ" would help with the "Fuck, horns and claws and other things" factor.

I wouldn't mind it.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 19, 2009)

I think we all agree that tails, hygene, and adapting to the hot weather is a problem.

Clothing would be too.

Hats would be obsolete to a furry unless they performed some major alteration to allow ear holes.
Pants would need a hole for the tail.
Shoes would probably be obsolete.
Winter clothing would also be obsolete.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 19, 2009)

Inari85 said:


> I think we all agree that tails, hygene, and adapting to the hot weather is a problem.
> 
> Clothing would be too.
> 
> ...


thats true but...


Inari85 said:


> Shoes would probably be obsolete.


no not really, it depends on the fur, for some species ya out of luck to some shoes would be necessary. What I'm saying the legs type, some are Digigrade and some are Plantigrade. Those that are Digi could go without shoes but they still need some form of protective footwear like the Plantigrade would have modified for both


Inari85 said:


> Winter clothing would also be obsolete.


again no, and again depends on the species


----------



## Billy-Rex (Jan 19, 2009)

There should also be then special clothing for jobs!
I mean.. me as firefighter? Could give a prblem to the suits


----------



## Slyther (Jan 19, 2009)

I'd absolutely love being a dragon

Pros:
-Easy to clean (No hair, yay!)
-No need for clothes
-Would love heat
-Can fly

Cons:
-Tail may cause problems for seats not designed with them in mind
-Large wings may also be problematic in some situations
-Claws can potentially be annoying, anything I touch would have to be scratch/pierce proof (Typing on a keyboard comes to mind)


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Jan 19, 2009)

Tails wouldn't be that awkward, you'd get used to 'em. We wouldn't need to bathe that often, due to the whole "humans sweat, animals don't" thing.


----------



## Arcane hollow (Jan 19, 2009)

Being a Dragon well most any reptile i think would give Less problems than others mammals especially.  

Scales would an advantage, though if they are pronounced they may be irradiating because they might be pulled out.  If the scales are tight nit like a snakes skin shedding skin one a month my be disconcerting to some.

(Dragons, and flight capable furs only)

Wings, while liberating maybe troublesome, also as someone said, have anthos been around all along or did we come from no where.  If anthro came out of the blue, so to speak, those in cities with high levels of air traffic would have to be more careful, not just for the people flying, but for the planes themselves, if a flock of birds can down a plane, what would a 130 pound person sucked jet engine intake would do...?...Not to mention that getting into a car would be difficult, if you plan to travel with someone without wings.

(End of flight)

Tails, have been explained.

Fur has also been explained.

Claws, If they are retractable you wouldn't have a problem, If there not, and your digits are more claw then digit, you dexterity just went in the garbage.

Footwear. This also falls under the category if anthro's have been around the entire time or came out of the blue.  If not, though you may not need them right away, you will want them at one point because the variety of surfaces with different coarseness in a city and ...well everywhere would quickly damage one's footpads.  Though unnecessary are also required to enter most places.

Clothing: No matter what you think about your scales or fur covering you need something, it's required by law, while you my have fur, you would have to find something thin to where over you.  Once again, if we came out of the blue.

Health care: Has been covered.

Food:  This is species dependent but if you are a carnivore, or an omnivore you may have radical change your diet.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for reminding me something:

Most winged Furries will not be able to fly.  Or even glide.  Their bodies are too big, or their wings are too small.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jan 19, 2009)

SuperFurryBonzai said:


> the problem of having to wash your fur, you'd have to use an entire bottle of shampoo and conditioner. With having a tail I'm sure we all have that asshole of a friend that would probably tug on it every once in a while.



Are you sure about that?  I don't even use that much shampoo on my dog when I bathe her.


----------



## beyondspecies (Jan 19, 2009)

Depends on the tail.


----------



## beyondspecies (Jan 19, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Thanks for reminding me something:
> 
> Most winged Furries will not be able to fly.  Or even glide.  Their bodies are too big, or their wings are too small.



... but they're decorative.


----------



## bearetic (Jan 19, 2009)

FIRE.

Decorative wings would get annoying after the novelty wears off.

Gloves would have to be worn with power tools so fur ---> hands don't get caught in them. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.
Maybe this is why hairless apes took over the world. O.O


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 20, 2009)

Seastalker said:


> Tails are controlled, feeling limbs too.
> 
> You don't accidentally hit people with your arms/legs, do you? ;P



your my hero.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 20, 2009)

beyondspecies said:


> ... but they're decorative.


Decorative = problem

just cause its Decorative doesnt mean its helpful


----------



## Kingman (Jan 20, 2009)

I could see getting cramps in the tail if you sit down for to long or something, but most tails aren't rigid, a cat could simply wrap thier tail to their side if need be. I'm more interested in spinal cords. How would having a spring board like spine like in a cat work with a human frame. Would we be faster or so off balance because of the lack of solid bone mass? Not to mention slow vs. fast twitch muscle structures. I could see us being faster in short bursts, but with the expectation of dogs who are built for sheer endurance, humans would still dominate marathons. 

But with said advantages/disadvantages, can furries compete fairly against human competitors? I mean I'll use my own fursona as an example. A cougar can out jump and outmuscle most of North America's other animal species. Not to mention how the vision picks up on movement quicker then a human. So a football game (not soccer.) A cougar would have a huge advantage in speed, power, and raw tackling ability. But the downside of endurance and other vision and hearing (it gets loud in stadiums...the noise on a cat or dog...ouch...) issues. Does that put us back on even enough footing?


----------



## Ratte (Jan 20, 2009)

Slyther said:


> I'd absolutely love being a dragon
> 
> Pros:
> -Easy to clean (No hair, yay!)
> ...



Going off of this

I would love to be a ratteguhn

Pros:
-thick fur for warmth for winter
-horns/fangs/claws for fighting
-horns and claws are somehow retractable
-fingers and thumbs
-strength
-good vision
-speed with running
-jumps and leaps long distances

Cons:
-large in size
-appetite
-shedding (nothing a vacuum can't fix)

My pros outweigh the cons.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 20, 2009)

Kingman said:


> I could see getting cramps in the tail if you sit down for to long or something, but most tails aren't rigid, a cat could simply wrap thier tail to their side if need be. I'm more interested in spinal cords. How would having a spring board like spine like in a cat work with a human frame. Would we be faster or so off balance because of the lack of solid bone mass? Not to mention slow vs. fast twitch muscle structures. I could see us being faster in short bursts, but with the expectation of dogs who are built for sheer endurance, humans would still dominate marathons.
> 
> But with said advantages/disadvantages, can furries compete fairly against human competitors? I mean I'll use my own fursona as an example. A cougar can out jump and outmuscle most of North America's other animal species. Not to mention how the vision picks up on movement quicker then a human. So a football game (not soccer.) A cougar would have a huge advantage in speed, power, and raw tackling ability. But the downside of endurance and other vision and hearing (it gets loud in stadiums...the noise on a cat or dog...ouch...) issues. Does that put us back on even enough footing?



and not only in work how in everyday life, again most likely Inhibitors to make us on fair footing.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 20, 2009)

Anyone else also think that anthro ungulates would have some problems when their hooves slip or wear down? Unless they're pretty big (Tauren's a good example), then I can easily imagine this.


Anthro bull: RAWR! I am apowerful minotaur.
Me: >:} *sets hsi finger into his muscled chest and pushes him off balance*
Anthro Bull: AAAAAAH! *falls backwards*


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 20, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Decorative = problem
> 
> *just cause its Decorative doesnt mean its helpful*



It does if it attracts the ladies...


----------



## ChakatBlackstar (Jan 20, 2009)

Another problem is furs who are taurs like myself. We'd need specially designed cars to fit us, not to mention our larger size makes it difficult to live in small apartments like mine where it's hard enough with just three humans here much less three Chakats or other taur species. Hermaphrodites would also have problems since everything is segregated into guys and girls bathrooms/lockerrooms/ect.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 20, 2009)

ChakatBlackstar said:


> Another problem is furs who are taurs like myself. We'd need specially designed cars to fit us, not to mention our larger size makes it difficult to live in small apartments like mine where it's hard enough with just three humans here much less three Chakats or other taur species. Hermaphrodites would also have problems since everything is segregated into guys and girls bathrooms/lockerrooms/ect.



Well, with a Chakat, I'd say they'd use the ladies rooms... but then, a Chakat, just the same as any taur species, would need separately designed facilities, anyway, to suit their special physical needs.


----------



## Centradragon (Jan 21, 2009)

I think most of the physical 'problems' would feel natural enough to the said furry-- having a tail, wings, etc.  Perhaps they wouldn't even have to shower every day, seeing as most other animals smell fine with minimal baths.  :0


I'd find like... the sociology aspect of the whole thing interesting (like Desume mentioned).  If there were humans around, would they get along fine with furries?  Would there be any species conflict?  Hopefully it wouldn't end up like Chrono Cross with 'demi-humans'.  D:

Also, the speaking accents would be interesting.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 21, 2009)

Centradragon said:


> If there were humans around, would they get along fine with furries?



Funnily enough, if the Furries share part of their animal's behavioral characteristics they may be more likely to start something.  Hate to see a buck with their doe on a diplomatic visit during rut.  He'd gore a nation's leader for bowing their head at either him or his wife.

Which brings another issue:  Do the Furries share animal behavior characteristics?


----------



## X (Jan 21, 2009)

1.) you would need _gallons_ of soap every week.
2.) the claws would be a problem.
3.) you would get extremely hot in the summer if you had that much fur.
4.) brushing all those teeth!
5.) wearing glasses, although the designs of glasses would probably change if a lot of people were furries.
6.) the heightened senses, noises would be louder, smells would be amplified, tastes would change, etc...


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 21, 2009)

i'm allergic to most furry animals (cats, dogs, ect...) so yeah i would have a problem with RL furries lol


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 21, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Funnily enough, if the Furries share part of their animal's behavioral characteristics they may be more likely to start something. Hate to see a buck with their doe on a diplomatic visit during rut. He'd gore a nation's leader for bowing their head at either him or his wife.
> 
> Which brings another issue: Do the Furries share animal behavior characteristics?


 
Maybe some sublle animal characteristics like diet.
Example - A deer is an herbavore, so a deer furry would be an herbavore.

There also might be some animosity between species which to humans would appear to be racism but to furries it is based on their primal feelings.
Example - A rabbit furry would not want to talk to a wolf furry due to the primal predator/prey aspect.

Maybe cat furries would go crazy when coming in contact with catnip like it was a drug.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 21, 2009)

Catnip may work on a feline furry, depending on their make-up.  Larger amounts may be required for a similar effect though due to body mass.

Diet may or may not work that way, depends on which way evolution would take them (since now we seem to be on the idea that furries have existed and developed).

Furry racism and base instincts are to be expected:  Humans have base reactions when they come across certain creatures, and anything sentient is bound to have some members that dislike other 'members'.

And I will bring this up again because it bears repeating:  Furry would not be 'species', but more likely an order under the respective class.  This means that in the exception of a few cases, we're likely not going to be seeing crossbreeds.  A Scaly-Furry crossbreed is likely going to be impossible outside *SCIENCE!*.

This leads to a lack in variety between Furry species as well.  We're not likely to see a Furry to match each real-world counterpart.  For example, it'd be _very_ unlikely for there to - in addition to humans - be Lion, Hyena, Jackal, Wolf, Fox, Rabbit, and Horse Furries.  At least through natural occurrence.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 21, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> It does if it attracts the ladies...


and makes you a pretty nice target for my sniper rifle


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 21, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> and makes you a pretty nice target for my sniper rifle



Not more than anyone else...


----------



## QuetzaDrake (Jan 22, 2009)

The pants industry is gonna have a field day trying to design pants for every sort of tail out there.


----------



## sashadistan (Jan 23, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> Actually, I've had my arms go numb, and just recently woke up with a numb leg, by sleeping on them wrong.  So, yes, I don't think a tail would be any more difficult to deal with than an arm or a leg, not to mention that animals seem to get along with them just fine.




I think that this man is right. You'd just learn to cope, after all, it would be your body, you'd be used to it.


----------



## FoxyMcCloud (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't think there would be too much of an issue.  Maybe at first if it was a sudden WHOOMPH everyone's a furry kind of thing, but if you're born and bred as an anthro then you're not just suddenly learning it all with your current mindset. You've gotten used to the tails, and you calmly manage to stick it through chairs or over their backs, or you let them dangle across the sides.  You probably invest mostly in stools, especially if your species has an exaggerated type of tail.  You've learned how to bathe, and new items would have already been made to accomodate the new type of human subspecies.  There would be cars, appliances, and furniture specifically made for the subspecies.  Despite the fact that they're human but not human, they still are human... and human nature is about capitalizing on an idea to make a few bucks.  So, with a sudden uprising of anthro-humans, there would be businesses popping up just as quickly to supply them with anthro-friendly conveniences.

At least, that's just my take on it all.  But if it was a sudden WHOOMPH furries everywhere kind of thing?  You'd have a lot of awkward people about getting used to new legs if they're digigrade, where to put their tails, how to wear glasses and clothing comfortably, and how to use human appliances and other conveniences.  Lacking opposable thumbs would also be difficult, unless by some miracle they'd have them.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jan 25, 2009)

QuetzaDrake said:


> The pants industry is gonna have a field day trying to design pants for every sort of penis out there.



Because we all know flared and knotted cocks won't fit in the designs of today


----------



## Little_Dragon (Jan 25, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Invest in Dupont, Gore-Tex, and other weatherproofing after furries become real.  You'll need that with all the spooge and pussyjuice flying everywhere.



"Tune in tomorrow for more _Price is Right_.  This is Bob Barker, reminding you to Scotchgardâ„¢ your dog or cat ...."


----------



## J_scap (Jan 25, 2009)

hey im new but thats for another part of the forum heres my opninion.

the ups
youd be different.
youd be awesome
youd have claws
you would have fur
animal instincts
amazing hearing (especialy for those who love music)
ect
ect
ect

the downz 
the temptation to maul would be great
cleaning your fur
the morons
your ears would get a little anoying. i guess especially if you love music.
people would question you alot
ect ect ect.

note i did not read everything. i actualy only read the first page and halff of the seccond page.:-D


----------



## Jack (Jan 25, 2009)

wet fur! enough said.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 25, 2009)

Jack said:


> wet fur! enough said.



The SMELL of wet fur...


----------



## ironwolf85 (Jan 26, 2009)

dog whistles would become a form of abuse. not to mention how real animals would react to furs.
let me see, expectations in bed would be too high because of all the furry porn. bragging has a downside :/
I'd want to stay human.


----------

